# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: كتاب الحيل (ميكانيك) 607هجـ

## أحمد البكري

كتاب الحيل 

لـ بني موسى بن شاكر

تم الفراغ من نسخه: يوم الجمعة 15 جمادى الأولى 607 هجـ 

ملف2
http://billionuploads.com/ijs0ka678m4n

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1

11.2 ميغا
http://billionuploads.com/vmawcdmn4lb6

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب الحيل في ملف واحد بعد استدراك الصفحة التي وقعت من (وهي برقم 99)

166 صورة
21.2 ميغا

http://billionuploads.com/5frysyvtufaq

----------


## الباحث احمد

نرجو إعادة رفعه فإن الروابط لا تعمل
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/27Ab1jD1/0/blob?download
أو
http://uppit.com/w1mfk92oevm7/al7iyl_mkhttott.rar
أو
http://6u1acd.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/mhqzhhd8/a...ttott.rar.html
أو
http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/92679813/file.html

----------


## الفاحص

أخي الكريم، هل يمكنك إعادة رفعه مرة أخرى؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.4shared.com/rar/aOSZFfbjc...mkhttott.html?

----------


## مصطفى أبوسعدى

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يوجد مصدر موثق لهذا الكتاب....اقصد مصدر رسمي يؤكد صحة المحتوى...
لانني أقوم بإجراء دراسة بحثية حول الالات المائية التي قام بتنفيذها بنو موسى وأحتاج إلى مصدر الكتاب لأستطيع الإستفادة من المخطوطات وإدراجها ضمن البحث...
جزاك الله خيرا

----------

